# P0021 - Variable Valve Timing Solenoid Bank 2?



## tprofera (Nov 27, 2012)

Got a P0021 and P0300 Code repeatedly. Changed the oil and filter. Still getting the P0021 and P0300 codes. I am looking to now change the VVT Solenoid for Bank 2. I am hoping somebody can verify that it's the one at the front side (nearest front bumper) on the passenger side. Also is that a part that needs to be an OEM part, or is there a good aftermarket parts source for this? 
Any help appreciated. 

2004 Altima 3.5 Se


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bank 2 is on the left side of the engine; closest to the radiator. From what i've heard, VVT solenoids made by Dorman are supposed to be good. The best prices I've seen is at 
RockAuto Parts Catalog


----------



## tprofera (Nov 27, 2012)

rogoman said:


> Bank 2 is on the left side of the engine; closest to the radiator. From what i've heard, VVT solenoids made by Dorman are supposed to be good. The best prices I've seen is at
> RockAuto Parts Catalog


Thanks Rogoman!


----------

